# Loki is climbing on the tree!



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...s/5936965450906312113?authkey=CIHWjd6fwOaA2gE


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Enjoy your photo every time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful pictures and dogs!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Amazing pictures. Love Loki's hair.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Incredible! Loki has it all; beauty, brains and body!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

FABULOUS PICTURES!!! What a fun time they're having!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

WOW!!! Incredible pictures!! Great job!
The onde of Both of them sitting in a tree  is my favorite!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Wow!*

I love the photos of Loki. How do you get her hair to go into those curls? She looks so beautiful.


----------



## SableTMC (Oct 12, 2013)

Impressive is an understatement. I'm considering the corded look now.Thanks for these great pics


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

mamato3 said:


> I love the photos of Loki. How do you get her hair to go into those curls? She looks so beautiful.


He 

It's codred coat - you just stopped brushing and start separated mats into locks by you fingers (like if you make human dreadlocks by natural way).


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Fantastic pics!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic photos! They are looking great (as always!)
I always forget how small Loki is until I see a pic of him next to a person!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Fabulous photos.

Reminds me of the tree-climbing goats of Morocco:

The Incredible Tree-Climbing Goats of Morocco | WebEcoist


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Loki's cords are looking fantastic! Really love his head hair!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

They're both beautiful! Love your photos!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

amazing!


----------

